# Eduardo Camavinga



## juventino (30 Dicembre 2019)

Centrocampista francese (angolano di origine) classe 2002, in forza al Rennes. Camavinga ha esordito in prima squadra l’anno scorso, aggiudicandosi la Coppa di Francia ed è definitivamente esploso in questa stagione.
Il giocatore pare sia già seguito da vari club, in Italia in particolare dal Milan.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Agosto 2020)

Wonderkid clamoroso. 17 anni e già autore di questi colpi. Sarà un crack


----------



## sipno (30 Agosto 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Centrocampista francese (angolano di origine) classe 2002, in forza al Rennes. Camavinga ha esordito in prima squadra l’anno scorso, aggiudicandosi la Coppa di Francia ed è definitivamente esploso in questa stagione.
> Il giocatore pare sia già seguito da vari club, in Italia in particolare dal Milan.



Giocheremo con un 2 6 2 immagino con tutti sti centrocampisti


----------



## Ruuddil23 (30 Agosto 2020)

Visto giocare l'anno scorso, a 16 anni. Sapevo fosse considerato un giovane talento, per la maturità con cui dettava i tempi credevo avesse almeno 20-21 anni, quando poi ho visto l'età sono rimasto meravigliato. Inutile dire che andrà via a cifre astronomiche.


----------



## Beppe85 (30 Agosto 2020)

Costa già miliardi di miliardi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Giocheremo con un 2 6 2 immagino con tutti sti centrocampisti



Eddaje stai calmo è del 2019 il post  godiamoci sto "magic moment" in cui prendiamo giocatori con un senso


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Agosto 2020)

Lo ho visto, e forte forte, una vera forza della natura e técnicamente non male


----------



## Le Grand Milan (30 Agosto 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Centrocampista francese (angolano di origine) classe 2002, in forza al Rennes. Camavinga ha esordito in prima squadra l’anno scorso, aggiudicandosi la Coppa di Francia ed è definitivamente esploso in questa stagione.
> Il giocatore pare sia già seguito da vari club, in Italia in particolare dal Milan.



Qui in Francia impazziscono tutti per lui. Se non ha problemi fisici diventerà sicuramente un futuro fuoriclasse mondiale . Sembra un Redondo nero cioé un eleganza rara abinata ad una facilità sconcertante. Il ragazzo gioca come se avesse 30 anni. Poi mi sembra uno con la testa a posto. Ho visto una sua intervista l'altro ieri, è un ragazzo tranquillo, umile.

Indubbiamente i due prospetti piu interessanti della Ligue 1 sono Cherki del Lione ( anche lui 17 anni) e questo Eduardo Camavinga. Non a caso un certo Zidane li vuole tutti due.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Qui in Francia impazziscono tutti per lui. Se non ha problemi fisici diventerà sicuramente un futuro fuoriclasse mondiale . Sembra un Redondo nero cioé un eleganza rara abinata ad una facilità sconcertante. Il ragazzo gioca come se avesse 30 anni. Poi mi sembra uno con la testa a posto. Ho visto una sua intervista l'altro ieri, è un ragazzo tranquillo, umile.
> 
> Indubbiamente i due prospetti piu interessanti della Ligue 1 sono Cherki del Lione ( anche lui 17 anni) e questo Eduardo Camavinga. Non a caso un certo Zidane li vuole tutti due.



Se davvero stiamo prendendo tonali forse uno tra Kessie e Bennacer va via, visto che Bakayoko credo arrivi a prescindere. Ecco per me sarebbe perfetto per sostituire Kessie, in questo ragazzo vedo molto ma molto più potenziale


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Se davvero stiamo prendendo tonali forse uno tra Kessie e Bennacer va via, visto che Bakayoko credo arrivi a prescindere. Ecco per me sarebbe perfetto per sostituire Kessie, in questo ragazzo vedo molto ma molto più potenziale



Credo costi anche il doppio di Kessie. Non credo possano fare un’operazione simile.


----------



## Djerry (30 Agosto 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Centrocampista francese (angolano di origine) classe 2002, in forza al Rennes. Camavinga ha esordito in prima squadra l’anno scorso, aggiudicandosi la Coppa di Francia ed è definitivamente esploso in questa stagione.
> Il giocatore pare sia già seguito da vari club, in Italia in particolare dal Milan.



Era da tempo che non vedevo un giocatore a cui viene così facile e naturale giocare a calcio.

Ruoli diversi e sicuramente evoluzioni diverse, ma come feeling ed eleganza siamo sullo standard Zidane.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2020)

Calma raga, è promesso sposo del Real.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Agosto 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Qui in Francia impazziscono tutti per lui. Se non ha problemi fisici diventerà sicuramente un futuro fuoriclasse mondiale . Sembra un Redondo nero cioé un eleganza rara abinata ad una facilità sconcertante. Il ragazzo gioca come se avesse 30 anni. Poi mi sembra uno con la testa a posto. Ho visto una sua intervista l'altro ieri, è un ragazzo tranquillo, umile.
> 
> Indubbiamente i due prospetti piu interessanti della Ligue 1 sono Cherki del Lione ( anche lui 17 anni) e questo Eduardo Camavinga. Non a caso un certo Zidane li vuole tutti due.


Cherki tecnicamente clamoroso... anche su di lui ci scommetto che diventerà un fuoriclasse.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (30 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Se davvero stiamo prendendo tonali forse uno tra Kessie e Bennacer va via, visto che Bakayoko credo arrivi a prescindere. Ecco per me sarebbe perfetto per sostituire Kessie, in questo ragazzo vedo molto ma molto più potenziale



Ciao Corvo. Concordo con te, sarebbe piu che perfetto per sostituire Kessie. Non sbagli sul potenziale del ragazzo. Per me siamo nell''aristocrazia del calcio mondiale. E stato già convocato da Deschamps per le partite di settembre con la Francia . Lo considero nella maniera piu assoluta come un fenomeno nel suo ruolo, purtroppo è gia in orbito Real Madrid. Lo seguo da quando l'ho visto l'anno scorso contro il PSG in una partita da inizio campionato, nella quale aveva fatto vedere i sorci verdi all'intero centrocampo parigino.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (30 Agosto 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Cherki tecnicamente clamoroso... anche su di lui ci scommetto che diventerà un fuoriclasse.



Ciao AlePato. Verissimo quello che dici. Era già conosciuto dai scout da quando aveva 14 anni. Con questo giovane Garcia vuole fare lo stesso lavoro che aveva fatto all'epoca in cui era l'allenatore del Lille con un giovane del Lille ,un certo Eden Hazard.
Hai stra ragione sul livello tecnico del ragazzo. Mi impressiona la sua capacità di dribbling e la sua esplosività sui primi metri. Non dimenticare anche che il ragazzo è un ambidestro naturale cosa che lo rende ancora piu imprevidibile.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (30 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> *Era da tempo che non vedevo un giocatore a cui viene così facile e naturale giocare a calcio.
> *
> Ruoli diversi e sicuramente evoluzioni diverse, ma come feeling ed eleganza siamo sullo standard Zidane.



Ciao Djerry. Hai centrato in pieno il discorso Camavinga . In conferenza stampa Deschamps dice :" Eduardo ha qualcosa in piu degli altri. Tutto sembra piu facile per lui.".
La tocca piano, secondo me Camavinga è un mix tra Tigana e Redondo


----------



## GP7 (8 Settembre 2020)

Che spettacolo di giocatore.
Esordio in nazionale e personalità da vendere.


----------



## uolfetto (9 Settembre 2020)

Visto ieri sera con la nazionaale francese. Impressionante, che giocatore!


----------



## sipno (9 Settembre 2020)

Dai, proponiamo scambio con Paq e gli diamo pure 15 mln


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Settembre 2020)




----------



## sipno (9 Settembre 2020)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


>



Comunque c'è da chiedersi come mai i Francesi con un campionato ridicolo riescono a produrre così tanti talenti ogni anno.

Sono le nostre scuole calcio che non vanno oppure altro?

Mi risulta difficile credere che l'essere italiano causa un blocco del talento!


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Settembre 2020)

Bello forte... lo vedo già al real per 100milioni


----------



## numero 3 (5 Maggio 2022)

Mamma mia che giocatore..Se non si monta la testa questo ha già un paio di palloni d'oro assicurati, nel campionato francese aveva già impressionato ma anche in Spagna e Champions sta già marcando il territorio. 
La stampa sta già preparando il dualismo con Simmons ma quest'ultimo mi sembra un pò acerbo e Camavinga mi sembra anche molto più veloce, ieri sera gli ho visto fare anche degli strappi palla al piede che non credevo fosse in grado di farli .
Unica speranza è che essendo così giovane magari fra 5/6 anni si stufa del Real e vuole cambiare aria...E quale sarà il Team che da sempre rivaleggia in Europa con il Real?


----------



## The P (5 Maggio 2022)

Impressionante, ha cambiato la partita ieri. A 18 anni. Maturità e classe incredibili. 

Dopo aver cantato qualche acquisto, con lui, Rodrygo e Vinicius direi che il real ci ha visto bene. Vediamo se proseguirà con l’acquisto di giovani.


----------



## MiniRick (5 Maggio 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Impressionante, ha cambiato la partita ieri. A 18 anni. Maturità e classe incredibili.
> 
> Dopo aver cantato qualche acquisto, con lui, Rodrygo e Vinicius direi che il real ci ha visto bene. Vediamo se proseguirà con l’acquisto di giovani.



E non solo ieri ha cambiato la partita.. anche nel ritorno col Psg entrato nel secondo tempo e cambio di marcia del Real... Se non ha la testa come i vari Pogba ecc... il futuro sarà tutto suo!!


----------

